# How many days off after Egg Collection



## Cloudy (Jan 26, 2012)

*Having just discussed this on a thread I thought it would be interesting to see how many people days people took off after egg collection because it does seem to vary would be quite useful for newbies 

I have given people multiple votes to allow for those who have more than one egg collection.

 Just remember: there is no right answer! Everybody is different and everybody's body responds differently. Things like the type of work, travel, response to drugs, and other health issues can all impact the amount of time people need. Always do what's best for you 

Thank you!

Xxx*


----------



## Lilly83 (Jan 19, 2012)

Just voted

I went back to work the day after my EC with OE, DE cycle I took 10 days off. Both BFN 

L x


----------



## Cloudy (Jan 26, 2012)

I had a lot of time off, but I had very early OHSS and then was also an emotional and physical wreck! It didn't help that I have to travel quite a long way to work and the nature of my job is quite active and sometimes dealing with people who can be physically aggressive! If I had of worked closer to home, and been able to stay in the office, I probably would have gone back after 10 days or so (e.g. 5 days after ET)


----------



## Lilly83 (Jan 19, 2012)

I don't blame you!

I'm a bad example though I went back to work 3 days after my lap (on my feet all day with an hour travel) and for a 2 hour walk after leaving hospital after my EC so don't follow my lead anyone! 

L x


----------



## Cloudy (Jan 26, 2012)

You are a robot  

A crazy robot    

I had about 4 weeks off after my lap - I think we are opposite sides of the same coin!

Gosh, it's like I'm never at work!


----------



## Bubbles12 (Aug 29, 2012)

I always suffer after EC with severe bloating and walking like a 90 year old.
My 1st cycle i suffered the worst but i got OHSS...

Im expecting it to be worse this time round as i had EC yesterday and they got 38 eggs!!! Im a tad tender to say the least!!!
xxx


----------



## Cloudy (Jan 26, 2012)

38!!!!!!!!  

Ouch! That's just crazy - you really are the poster girl for "don't worry if you don't respond straight away" 

Hope you feel better soon - and have a month off work, you deserve if with all those eggies!


----------



## Bubbles12 (Aug 29, 2012)

I know, crazy right!! At 1st i didnt respond at all, 17 days of stimming and 38 eggies! I was soooooo shocked.

This time round, i will be having the whole chunk off, from now until OTD... mainly because i work for a horrible compant and my managers were quite rude about me calling in sick! The only time i call in sick is when im doing treatment. Makes me mad!

Anyway, im now chilling me belly in a nice bubble bath  

Xx


----------



## kazza236 (Feb 21, 2013)

I feel like the odd one out here...    I only took the day after off as I was advised to by my clinic due to the heavy sedation. I always felt ok afterwards though, just a little bit groggy, but it was nice to have a rest. Plus both EC's fell on my day off so I felt a bit hard done by lol!!   

K x


----------



## BroodyChick (Nov 30, 2009)

My ec was on a Saturday and I was back at work on the Monday.
So I voted 1-2 days off 
However I got late onset OHSS and spent 2 weeks of early pregnancy in hospital without disclosing at work what the issue was...


----------



## Ellie Jane (Jun 10, 2014)

Hey ladies, 

I voted 3-4 days. My EC was a Friday which was fortunate but if booked the Monday and Friday off in case it was delayed and went back to work on the Wednesday. Whilst I felt physically fine by then, I didn't feel emotionally ready to go back. But like a PP I also have horrible bosses!! I literally nearly had a panic attack in the first hour of being back but eventually got a grip and got on with it. Sadly the cycle ended in BFN x


----------



## goldbunny (Mar 26, 2012)

you haven't a category for people who don't work maybe the question should be how long did it take you to get back into your normal routine.. i had three egg collections, it usually took me about 36 hours to get back into normality but i think longer on the first one as i was more cautious. i reckon if i had been working you'd need the collection day and next day off. though it depends on the type of work.


----------



## Cloudy (Jan 26, 2012)

That's a good point Goldbunny  

I haven't added it as an option just because I thought the poll might be useful to give newbies an idea if how much time off they may need to book from work (or advise work that they may be absent) as it seems to come up as a frequent question. Basically, I'm hoping it proves that it varies a lot from person to person!  

Though I have added a little  note to the question because I don't want people worrying that they are having too much or not enough time!


----------



## FLC2013 (Nov 11, 2013)

I've just voted for 1 - 2 days. I ended up taking 2 days off, and went back as I felt fine and would have felt guilty taking more time. I think I was very lucky with EC, as I had almost no pain at all, just a little tenderness in the afternoon after the operation in the morning. I didn't need to take any pain relief at all.

However - I think in hindsight, I think another day might have been better. I was very tired on the first 2 days back a work. We haven't got to OTD yet though - so who knows what I'll think then!


----------



## ssltw (Aug 29, 2013)

I had EC on the Wednesday and went back to work on the Monday. I had planned to go back on Friday but was sick for 3 days and could barely move, after collecting 29 eggs - think I must have had mild OHSS. If I had to travel to work (I work at home) I would've had to take at least a week off. Everyone is different though!


----------



## tilly1980 (Jan 22, 2013)

My first EC I intended on going back to work the next day and got call to say failed fertilisation which was completely gutting and had to phone my husband in shock and phone in sick to my work as couldn't do anything for crying (sorry not what you want to hear).  

My second EC we both took day off after as we wanted to be together to get the phone call just in case we had the same news.  Delighted to say we got a positive embryologist call and now have a 13 month who's into everything.

If we have another attempt I will definately be taking the day off after EC as that call is so nerve wracking!


----------



## Zombie (May 7, 2014)

I had EC on Wednesday, and would have gone back for my next shift on the Saturday, but was booked for ET which was then cancelled on that Saturday so I had the day off! I'm due for ET tomorrow (Monday), so I'm now taking the next week off as advised by the clinic nurse.

My EC was done under general anaesthetic and although it really was a lovely nap, I felt really tired for the next 2 days - the following day especially.


----------



## Jenbal (Apr 27, 2014)

I had EC on Friday 31st October and went back to work on the Monday. It wasn't so bad. Maybe slightly achy but I have a desk job so nothing to strenuous.

I also went back to work the same day as egg transfer!

Jen x


----------



## CrazyHorse (May 8, 2014)

I'm doing part-time consulting work, but I cancelled the 11 pm weekly conference call I had scheduled the night before EC and told everyone I was unavailable the day of EC. I had a little bit of brain fog from the sedation until 24 hours after EC and was somewhat sore the day of EC, even though I only had 5 or 6 follicles aspirated and virtually no post-procedure bleeding. If I were working full-time (esp. if commuting), I would book off the day of EC and the day after -- personally, I didn't feel back to normal until 24 - 36 hours after the procedure.


----------



## Cloudy (Jan 26, 2012)

Bump


----------



## Cloudy (Jan 26, 2012)

Bump


----------



## pollita (Feb 23, 2011)

I've been lucky enough to feel absolutely fine after EC both times. 

First cycle I worked from home for a couple of days and went back to work about 3 days later. 

Second cycle I had EC at 10am and went back to work in the late afternoon for 3 hours

I don't have a set date for EC this time around but it could possibly fall on a day where I have another 3 hour wedding in the afternoon (the only booking for 2 months, sods law isn't it!) and I'll be doing it as planned (with a back up, just incase third time ain't so lucky!)

I've not felt woozy either time, no pain at all. I just need someone to drive me places!

Like I answered in the ET one, if I wasn't self-employed and had a regular job I would have booked at least 2 days off (day of EC and day after) just to have a rest, because you don't know whether you're going to walk out of EC like normal or be in a lot of discomfort. Although if I could I'd ask my GP to sign me off from EC to OTD to have minimal stress. I don't think it's unreasonable to ask for that time off, but it depends on whether you think you'd be better keeping busy on a desk job and whether being sat at home for 2-3 weeks would drive you


----------

